# Sports search....Team record



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

I've been using this since it was introduced quite awhile back. It does a pretty good job of finding and recording "My Teams", although it doesn't always set the recording to my local regional sports channel, especially NHL hockey, but thats not why I'm writing this. Lately, the last couple of weeks, its not setting to record events. For instance, hockey games are on the list under My Teams, but none are set to record as it did before. Same for NFL games, it lists the upcoming games but not set to record. For Formula 1, the system was good in the past whenever NBC would put the practice or race on one of there other channels(CNBC,NBC,NBCSN) it would locate and then record without me having to check. This weeks F1 event is in Mexico and the times and channels are all over the place from normal, but the system did not set any recordings up. I had to do that manually. The only sport that seems to be recording OK is NCAA football. I have not altered any of the recording options or preferences. Does anyone else have this happening?

Thanks for any responses....


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

I came here with the same issue! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

When you go to search section in the menu do you see sports search icon?


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

Yes. And all my teams are there. Just isn't recording them even though all are set to record. Use to work just fine. Not sure when the issue started. Hr44 btw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Is it actually not recording them or are they just missing from the todo list?


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

For me...the icon is there, the games/events are listed but they are not in the ToDo list. I check this often and when they are not in the ToDo list, I set them up to Record, therefore I don't know if they would or not Record. I would rather not miss the showing so I set them up myself. This just recently started happening, maybe 3-4 weeks ago......Before that the system worked quite well for me.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Try doing a smart search for clearmybox. It will immediately reboot your receiver and clear out all guide data etc then reload it.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Try doing a smart search for clearmybox. It will immediately reboot your receiver and clear out all guide data etc then reload it.


Before your post, I thought of that and followed thru with it...We'll see if it works
Thanks


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

I'll give that a try also and report back. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

If not, try setting up recordings for a different team (one you don't care about) and see what happens..


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

Well after the restart I don't see the sports option under search and browse anymore. Weird 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

markman07 said:


> Well after the restart I don't see the sports option under search and browse anymore. Weird
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you "restart" or "clearmybox"? If the latter, it takes some time( sometimes a few hours) to re-load the icon.....


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

It has to reload. Those are supplemental downloads. Give it some time. That's why it's good to do this. Forces it to all reload and start fresh. It will remember what team recordings you have set. But it reloads finding them.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> If not, try setting up recordings for a different team (one you don't care about) and see what happens..


So, I tried this....the new teams are displayed in the My Teams section, however none are set to record even though I set them up to record...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

bnwrx said:


> So, I tried this....the new teams are displayed in the My Teams section, however none are set to record even though I set them up to record...


You should also know they take time to load and probably won't show for a while in the to do list. In fact sometimes they may never show but still record.

But if it's not on in the next few minutes it can take a few hours (helps if the h it is in standby for a while too) before it populates recordings in the to do list.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

bnwrx said:


> So, I tried this....the new teams are displayed in the My Teams section, however none are set to record even though I set them up to record...


So wait and see if they actually do record.....


----------



## jim_arrows (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm having this exact same issue, the season record for sports is my favorite feature and it suddenly stopped working a few weeks ago. Can one of the original posters who had the issue update the thread with whether or not the "clearmybox" keyword search fixed it? I see the last post is about 2 weeks old, so hopefully this resolved the problem and they just forgot to update us with the results. I will try the fix myself this weekend and post back with my own results as well, just curious as to whether this helped the original posters.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## freshmanjs (Jan 31, 2012)

jim_arrows said:


> I'm having this exact same issue, the season record for sports is my favorite feature and it suddenly stopped working a few weeks ago. Can one of the original posters who had the issue update the thread with whether or not the "clearmybox" keyword search fixed it? I see the last post is about 2 weeks old, so hopefully this resolved the problem and they just forgot to update us with the results. I will try the fix myself this weekend and post back with my own results as well, just curious as to whether this helped the original posters.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim


i have this problem too. it impacts all autorecord keyword searches, not just sports. for me, a reboot or clearmybox sometimes does get the recordings to repopulate correctly one time, but the fix is temporary as they don't update after that initial population.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm the OP...Did the clearmybox. Still having issues. I did get a new firmware this week(0xabc) so I've waited to see if that made any difference. None. I also tried the old Boolean search routine with limited success. This feature worked really well for me before. The F1 schedule can be all over the place but this sports search seemed to record on all the different channels, now though it screwed up...


----------



## jim_arrows (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the follow-up, that's very disappointing to hear. I agree, this feature was practically bulletproof and I thoroughly trusted it to pick up all of my favorite team's games - then it just suddenly stopped working a few weeks ago. I have removed all of my teams, cleared them from the series manager, re-added them but it makes no difference. If I "view upcoming" all of the games are listed, they simply don't record anymore... I'm also disappointed by the relatively few replies to this topic, as it indicates to me that this may not be that widespread an issue, I thought for sure there'd be a lot more angry users with their pitchforks after missing critical games, but such is not the case. Makes me wonder if it's just a local thing that's going to require a "clear and delete everything" to fix... or even worse, just to find out that it doesn't fix it! Ugh...


----------



## jim_arrows (Sep 21, 2007)

freshmanjs said:


> i have this problem too. it impacts all autorecord keyword searches, not just sports. for me, a reboot or clearmybox sometimes does get the recordings to repopulate correctly one time, but the fix is temporary as they don't update after that initial population.


Thanks, I was just reading your autorecord thread and they do seem likely to be the same root cause. I haven't done the beta software thing in a few years, I think I need to go check out the latest threads and see if anyone is talking about this... I hope it actually is a known issue as the poster in your thread indicated, the fact it's affecting more than just the team season recordings gives me encouragement that they'll be aware of the problem and working on a fix.


----------



## sailingnuts (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Jim, 
I am also fighting with the same problem on my HR-34. All my Bolean searches for Formula 1 and San Jose Sharks are not working. My Teams is also not recording. I have done the clearmybox and i am waiting to see what happens. Unfortunately, I have manually requested the Brazilian Race and the next 4/5 Sharks games. I will wait and see what happens. Very upsetting as the Bolean Searches have worked like a charm for me for years...


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

UPDATE: 11/14/2015....Today I am trying something to see if it can correct the recording issue....I have done the following: Removed all teams from Sports search, deleted all ToDo list recordings of any teams/sports that were in Sports search, deleted all Series/Season links related to any Sports/Teams from the Manage Recordings menu. After all of those deletions I then did a new "clearmybox" search. The Guide data is currently rebuilding. After it loads completely I will re-do the "Team Search" and see if anything changes. I'll report my findings, which will probably take a few days.....


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

I will report that after I ran the 'clearmybox' and the index was rebuilt this feature has been working perfectly ever since. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freshmanjs (Jan 31, 2012)

markman07 said:


> I will report that after I ran the 'clearmybox' and the index was rebuilt this feature has been working perfectly ever since.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


this happens to me too, but then it doesn't update further from there. so it's fine for as far as that initial population went, but won't update (at least for me after the clearmybox).


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

bnwrx said:


> UPDATE: 11/14/2015....Today I am trying something to see if it can correct the recording issue....I have done the following: Removed all teams from Sports search, deleted all ToDo list recordings of any teams/sports that were in Sports search, deleted all Series/Season links related to any Sports/Teams from the Manage Recordings menu. After all of those deletions I then did a new "clearmybox" search. The Guide data is currently rebuilding. After it loads completely I will re-do the "Team Search" and see if anything changes. I'll report my findings, which will probably take a few days.....


You might be screwed for a couple weeks and have to manually add the recordings because you canceled any it had already seen as being set. Again maybe. Just watch it carefully for the next two weeks. If you can wait to see what it actually does when a game is supposed to start.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

UPDATE 2: 11/15/15....After allowing time to propagate the Guide data as outlined in post #23......Checking this AM, it now appears that those procedures have had a positive effect. All my "Teams" are set to Record for the next 2 weeks!! It even picked up the F1 event on the 27th. The only issue is that the recorded channel is not always my "local" RSN, however that has always been the case for me. Surprisingly though it did set to record the Avs on their "sister" channel 681-1 on Tuesday.

Sidenote....The Avs and Nuggets games are broadcast on Altitude and often they play on the same night, so one of them gets bumped to Altitude2(681-1), but the Guide data is always late arriving for that channel and so the search defaults to another RSN often.

Anyway...Glad this has been sorted out, hopefully for the duration. Hope this post can help others...


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

If I correctly understand what I've read on this issue ...

With a reboot, it seems to find and schedule correctly for the initial two-week guide reload. The problem crops up for showings beyond this first two-week window. So keep a careful eye for what it does on days 15+.

But I've also read indications that the problem may only be a cosmetic one in that things may not show correctly in the ToDo list, but end up recording okay anyhow. 

I've only had my Genie for about two weeks now, so I'm just getting into that beyond-two-weeks time period, and I haven't tried the "record my teams" feature yet - have just scheduled individual games. I've just loaded an NFL team I don't follow at all into the system to see how it is handled -- meanwhile I'm making sure the games I DO care about are listed in the ToDo list.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

It sounds like it was a software bug that stopped them from working. Adjusting the to do list breaks things more often than not and except for when there is an actual bug messing with the to do list causes things to not work as they are programmed to because you override and tell it to not do what it normally would do if you mess with the to do list.


----------



## freshmanjs (Jan 31, 2012)

makaiguy said:


> If I correctly understand what I've read on this issue ...
> 
> With a reboot, it seems to find and schedule correctly for the initial two-week guide reload. The problem crops up for showings beyond this first two-week window. So keep a careful eye for what it does on days 15+.
> 
> ...


For me:

- your first point is absolutely what happens. On a reboot, it will populate correctly for the initial approx. 2 week guide data. Beyond this window, autorecord keyword searches do not set to record anymore. It is still not fixed for me

- it is NOT a cosmetic problem. the recordings don't happen.


----------



## StephenT (Mar 6, 2008)

For me keyword searches for sports still work but my teams fails to record even though it lists the games when you look at upcoming in series manager. It just won't record them as everyone else has said. 

I've kept my pro team keyword searches since moving to genie but I was excited to add UVA basketball and football with my teams. There's no practical Boolean keyword search to eliminate all other colleges with Virginia in the name. If you eliminate them with NNOT you won't record when they play each other. I thought genie was the answer but I just got it and it worked for two weeks and then stopped.


----------



## freshmanjs (Jan 31, 2012)

StephenT said:


> For me keyword searches for sports still work but my teams fails to record even though it lists the games when you look at upcoming in series manager. It just won't record them as everyone else has said.
> 
> I've kept my pro team keyword searches since moving to genie but I was excited to add UVA basketball and football with my teams. There's no practical Boolean keyword search to eliminate all other colleges with Virginia in the name. If you eliminate them with NNOT you won't record when they play each other. I thought genie was the answer but I just got it and it worked for two weeks and then stopped.


try a clearmybox. i'm not 100% certain yet, but it seems to be recording everything for the moment after doing that. to do this, do a keyword search for "clearmybox" do it when you don't need the dvr for a few minutes (and it will clear all guide data so takes awhile to repopulate)


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

bnwrx said:


> UPDATE 2: 11/15/15....After allowing time to propagate the Guide data as outlined in post #23......Checking this AM, it now appears that those procedures have had a positive effect. All my "Teams" are set to Record for the next 2 weeks!! It even picked up the F1 event on the 27th. The only issue is that the recorded channel is not always my "local" RSN, however that has always been the case for me. Surprisingly though it did set to record the Avs on their "sister" channel 681-1 on Tuesday.
> 
> Sidenote....The Avs and Nuggets games are broadcast on Altitude and often they play on the same night, so one of them gets bumped to Altitude2(681-1), but the Guide data is always late arriving for that channel and so the search defaults to another RSN often.
> 
> Anyway...Glad this has been sorted out, hopefully for the duration. Hope this post can help others...


UPDATE 3: Well....its not sorted out....As someone else reported, after the initial Guide info (after a "clearmybox" reboot) was over(about 12 days worth), the HR44 went back to the same problem, games were in the Sports Search, but were not listed to record, nor did they record. So.....I did another "clearmybox"..
Now the games for the next 10-12 days show in the ToDo list, and in fact the "Season Record" entries are in the Series Manager, however Sports Search,Pandora, and MyDirectv have not returned to the Menu. I waited 2 days and tried a normal reboot....it did nothing to restore those items, but it appeared to flush the Guide data again. In the past a simple reboot would not flush the Guide....
Its been 3 days now since the "clearmybox" reboot, but I still don't have those items back in the Menu....Games are recording and are set to record for the next 10 days, but then........?


----------



## freshmanjs (Jan 31, 2012)

this is not fixed for me either. doing a clearmybox will make it work for a couple of weeks, but as soon as it gets outside the initial guide data population, it stops recording keyword searches.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I have to admit I'm completely confused why you all are having issues since I'm not and neither are several others I know. 

Are you all connected to the Internet?


----------



## freshmanjs (Jan 31, 2012)

inkahauts said:


> I have to admit I'm completely confused why you all are having issues since I'm not and neither are several others I know.
> 
> Are you all connected to the Internet?


there are millions of units out there. it is not surprising in the least that a bug is only being seen in a subset of them. nearly all software bugs show up this way . yes, connected to internet


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

yes....


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Unless you are doing some Video On Demand Try disconnecting from the Internet for a and see what happens. I might have a theory. But the only way is to unplug and see what happens.


----------



## freshmanjs (Jan 31, 2012)

what's the theory?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

It could be that your local server has issues with its guide data and is causing the issues. I haven't seen that yet with arsls of this nature, but its not out of the realm., We have only seen it mess with how many things search finds int he past, but since this is searched based, one must wonder...


----------



## freshmanjs (Jan 31, 2012)

inkahauts said:


> It could be that your local server has issues with its guide data and is causing the issues. I haven't seen that yet with arsls of this nature, but its not out of the realm., We have only seen it mess with how many things search finds int he past, but since this is searched based, one must wonder...


interestingly, the search finds the correct programs. it just doesn't record them.


----------



## mannycastaneda (Jul 25, 2007)

I've been having this issue for months. Same as what is described in this thread.

"My teams" set to record the Miami Heat, it finds the games, it just doesn't record them, forcing me to set each game to record manually. I just tried the "clearmybox" idea discussed here/ I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

Got an update on my Genie yesterday morning and I noticed last night that I have team recordings showing up again, so maybe this is fixed. Don't remember what version the update was.


----------



## topher2041 (Oct 3, 2007)

Anybody have an update on this or figured out how to fix this? Been happening to me for the last month or so. I have a Team "Blues" recording setup and it is not recording. The games show as upcoming but do not record. 

One of the other things I noticed was that with one of my other "Team" recordings "Manchester United" there are no upcoming game. There are upcoming games but it does not find them at all.

I also have a recording setup to search and record "AALL Manchester United" It will find the games but will not record them. This has always worked in the past. Right now the only way is to manually record each game.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Do a keyword search for clearmybox when you have time format to restart. I noticed my regular Boolean searches suddenly stopped the other day. Cleared it and everything is working again. Have a feeling they made some guide data change in the last week. Could be wrong but i have a feeling...


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Do a keyword search for clearmybox when you have time format to restart. I noticed my regular Boolean searches suddenly stopped the other day. Cleared it and everything is working again. Have a feeling they made some guide data change in the last week. Could be wrong but i have a feeling...


This does work....however I have found it to be a temporary fix, it lasts thru the initial "new guide data period" about 10 days....then the issue returns. I've used this fix 3-4 times with the same results.
I keep hoping for a long term fix......


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

jim_arrows said:


> Thanks for the follow-up, that's very disappointing to hear. I agree, this feature was practically bulletproof and I thoroughly trusted it to pick up all of my favorite team's games - then it just suddenly stopped working a few weeks ago. I have removed all of my teams, cleared them from the series manager, re-added them but it makes no difference. If I "view upcoming" all of the games are listed, they simply don't record anymore... I'm also disappointed by the relatively few replies to this topic, as it indicates to me that this may not be that widespread an issue, I thought for sure there'd be a lot more angry users with their pitchforks after missing critical games, but such is not the case. Makes me wonder if it's just a local thing that's going to require a "clear and delete everything" to fix... or even worse, just to find out that it doesn't fix it! Ugh...


Happens to me too. None of my teams have been recording. I'll delete them and re-add and it will work for a few weeks then stop again. Frustrating!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I've not been having problems. Instead of deleting them and such run a keyword search for clearmybox. Do this knowing that it will restar the DVR immediately and it will wipe out all guide data etc and force it to reload. It also forces it to reload all things to do with sports searches. .


----------



## davahad (Jun 2, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I have to admit I'm completely confused why you all are having issues since I'm not and neither are several others I know.
> 
> Are you all connected to the Internet?


San Jose Sharks recordings had been working perfectly for a month or so and then tonight it failed to record and did not show up in the todo list. Give it a couple of days or weeks and you will see the same.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I've not been having problems. Instead of deleting them and such run a keyword search for clearmybox. Do this knowing that it will restar the DVR immediately and it will wipe out all guide data etc and force it to reload. It also forces it to reload all things to do with sports searches. .


It has been my experience that a clearmybox is only a temp fix. I've done it and yes it works for the initial guide data reload, but after 10-12 days the issue returns. Just my 2 cents........


----------



## davahad (Jun 2, 2007)

Deleted my Sport Recording and added it back and it is showing that it will record the next 2 weeks of San Jose Sharks Hockey. Will see if it fails again after that.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

bnwrx said:


> It has been my experience that a clearmybox is only a temp fix. I've done it and yes it works for the initial guide data reload, but after 10-12 days the issue returns. Just my 2 cents........


Have you tried it since the latest firmware download? If it again became temporary id delete the recordings from the series manager do a clearmybox again and then re add then a couple days latter because if it's not even trying to record then clearly something is fubar inside your system. corrupt database or something. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## eckhart (Mar 1, 2007)

My HR-34 had been working perfectly recording all my team's games up until a week or two ago. Now neither my team season series nor my boolean search is picking up any games to record. I hope Directv is aware of this issue.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Have you tried it since the latest firmware download? If it again became temporary id delete the recordings from the series manager do a clearmybox again and then re add then a couple days latter because if it's not even trying to record then clearly something is fubar inside your system. corrupt database or something. Just my 2 cents...


UPDATE: I did as you suggested....deleted all teams fro m series manager, deleted all teams from sports search, etc...Then did a clearmybox, let the guide data populate for a day, then added "My Teams"....it has picked up and added recordings for them so far, as its done before. I'm still within the first 10 days of the clearmybox function, so it doesn't surprise me it has recorded things correctly. The test will come in another week when the initial guide data/recordings have passed and it loads the new guide data....I'll post back any findings....


----------



## davahad (Jun 2, 2007)

Stopped recording San Jose Sharks games again. This function definitely does not work correctly and needs to be fixed.
It is easier to put a calendar reminder every two weeks to manually add the next 14 days of Sharks games vs. relying on this.

Will all of the issues in the 3rd Gen Genie box I'm about ready to jump ship to Comcast Triple Play and get a Tivo Bolt as it can't be as bad as the Genie with slow 30 sec skips and slow 6 Second Instant Replays. I still can't believe that in the 3rd Gen Genie the trick controls are slower than an HR24.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

bnwrx said:


> UPDATE: I did as you suggested....deleted all teams fro m series manager, deleted all teams from sports search, etc...Then did a clearmybox, let the guide data populate for a day, then added "My Teams"....it has picked up and added recordings for them so far, as its done before. I'm still within the first 10 days of the clearmybox function, so it doesn't surprise me it has recorded things correctly. The test will come in another week when the initial guide data/recordings have passed and it loads the new guide data....I'll post back any findings....


UPDATE 2: Well it is a fail again....After doing the above procedures, and after the initial guide data was updated to new guide info, the to-do list is NOT being updated to record new games in the guide. The games do appear in the "Sports Search" list, but as has been the case now for months, the DVR does not record them. Just to test it, I set up teams other than my own to record, and the results were the same. After the clearmybox was done the initial guide data went out about 10-12 days. All games were being recorded just as they should be, then when new games were added to the guide none have been set to record even though they appear on the team pages. I don't think DTV cares to spend much time fixing this feature, the sports search thing, I noticed when you add Indycar or NASCAR to the team pages, it reports there is no programming!! I've also tried setting up the old boolean searches for my teams and get the same results, no recordings....Its too bad, the feature used to work nicely for me, but no more.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok this may sound nuts but you aren't just adding them to My teams right? You are actually also hitting the record button on your team?


----------



## mocarob (Jul 27, 2007)

How do you access a 'sports search' & 'My Teams' ?


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Ok this may sound nuts but you aren't just adding them to My teams right? You are actually also hitting the record button on your team?


Yes...as I explained, after the initial guide data period loads up(the first 10 -12 days), everything works as intended, its after more or new guide data is downloaded that the recordings stop.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

I've seen this issue on and off on both my old HR34, which I replaced with an HR44. A reboot usually fixes this, but it works for a few weeks and then it happens again. Rince and repeat. I've gotten into the habit of checking my ToDo list every couple of days to make sure it's worlking.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

A side note to this thread....odd behavior...Whenever my local NHL team(Colorado) game is recorded, and I press play to watch it, there is a 10-12 second delay before the recorded program begins. This is also true of any other NHL game(other teams) recorded thru the Sports Search function. ALL other recordings, be they manual or Season Series always begin the moment the play button is pressed. Very odd.....


----------



## dfielder (Apr 22, 2010)

I've noticed exactly the same thing for the last couple of days. Very odd. I was also having issues with my teams not recording and did a ClearMyBox twice, and it seems to be working for now.

Something's definitely up with the latest software.



bnwrx said:


> A side note to this thread....odd behavior...Whenever my local NHL team(Colorado) game is recorded, and I press play to watch it, there is a 10-12 second delay before the recorded program begins. This is also true of any other NHL game(other teams) recorded thru the Sports Search function. ALL other recordings, be they manual or Season Series always begin the moment the play button is pressed. Very odd.....


----------



## dfielder (Apr 22, 2010)

This is still happening, and is extremely frustrating.

It looks like "davahad" has an HR54. Does anyone else who's having the problem have the HR54? Every other mention I've seen is on an HR44.


----------



## davahad (Jun 2, 2007)

It has been working correctly for the last 2 weeks or so and I haven't done anything (reboot, etc.) and there have been no new software updates. Sharks game tonight is scheduled on the right channel so looks like it will work again.


----------



## freshmanjs (Jan 31, 2012)

davahad said:


> It has been working correctly for the last 2 weeks or so and I haven't done anything (reboot, etc.) and there have been no new software updates. Sharks game tonight is scheduled on the right channel so looks like it will work again.


Still not fixed for me. If i "clearmybox", it will work for 2 weeks. But beyond that, it stops working again.


----------



## foobar (Oct 20, 2015)

"clearmybox" didnt help me, what a PITA


----------



## upgrade lately? (Dec 17, 2006)

Broken for me as well. Remove everything from series manager, run CLEARMYBOX, add season record for Detroit Tigers. 1 game records then nothing after that. Nothing shows up in history as well. Very annoying....


----------



## mocarob (Jul 27, 2007)

I use keyword autorecord for my teams. Is that what you guys are referring to?


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

mocarob said:


> I use keyword autorecord for my teams. Is that what you guys are referring to?


This thread is more about Directv's "Sports Search" feature, and more-so about its inability to do what it was intended to do....


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

IMIO, my advice is to just give up - especially if you have an HR44. Doesn't work. Just stopped working all of a sudden for us last fall during football season. A real PITA.


----------



## freshmanjs (Jan 31, 2012)

bnwrx said:


> This thread is more about Directv's "Sports Search" feature, and more-so about its inability to do what it was intended to do....


Actually, that's not quite true. The keyword search autorecord doesn't work either in these cases.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

freshmanjs said:


> Actually, that's not quite true. The keyword search autorecord doesn't work either in these cases.


...?...


----------



## freshmanjs (Jan 31, 2012)

bnwrx said:


> ...?...


what's the question?


----------



## JasonQG (Jun 5, 2016)

Mine has started working again. Finally!


----------



## upgrade lately? (Dec 17, 2006)

JasonQG said:


> Mine has started working again. Finally!


Same here, working again....


----------



## freshmanjs (Jan 31, 2012)

Appears to be fixed for me too!


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

JasonQG said:


> Mine has started working again. Finally!





upgrade lately? said:


> Same here, working again....





freshmanjs said:


> Appears to be fixed for me too!


As they say..."Your results may vary"...

After adding Nascar and Indycar to My Teams, this is what appears.."There are no matching Programs at this time" , when in fact Indycar races at Road America on 6/26/2016 and my DVR is recording it via the Series record. Nascar is at Sonoma the same day. I also added the Rockies as a team, and the Sports Search "record" function has "seemed" to work. It originally sets up a recording for the Rockies on the lowest channel number it can find, however that is usually the out of town feed which is blacked-out. When the games actually starts, it changes to my local RSN, and records that channel.


----------



## JasonQG (Jun 5, 2016)

Broken for me again. Oy.


----------



## upgrade lately? (Dec 17, 2006)

Broken again here too...


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

perfect... just when it doesn't matter, it starts working LOL


----------



## Reppets21 (Sep 22, 2016)

I set up the following string on DirecTv and it only recorded 1 game. Can anyone help me?

AALL TEXAS RANGERS EVENTS CCHAN 676 & Sports & Baseball


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah first you don't need Texas in it at all. There is only one rangers in MLB. . And I personally find the smaller the sting the better in general. 

But the real issue is likely the CCHAN. that's no longer correct. It should now be CCHANS. Otherwise it looks great. Assuming the games have been on and your local feed is 676.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Wednesday A.M. 9/21 I opened sport search on my HR44-700 to check NCAA Football listing for the weekend. The *44 promptly Locked up.
No response from remote or box front. RBR, after reset tried again and got same result, Lock up. Believe this is the first time the 44 has locked up.

Ran sport search again last evening and everything worked perfectly.

J C


----------



## freshmanjs (Jan 31, 2012)

upgrade lately? said:


> Broken again here too...


me too...broken again


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Do a smart search for clearmybox. (Remember it reboots immediately and then takes a full day to reload everything) I have seen that sometimes after a software update that is needed to reload all guide data etc and make it work right again. And they just started pushing a new firmware this week so that's my guess as to why..


----------



## rlnoonan (Jan 6, 2007)

Just first seeing this thread...
For me, the season record of My Teams was working great until about a month ago (maybe a little longer). I tried the usual things like deleting the teams and re-adding them, but it didn't work. I'm going to try the clearmybox suggestion tonight and I'll post back on whether it works or not.

It is too bad because this was one of my favorite features. Once it a great while it did miss a game for an unknown reason, but it was pretty reliable overall. Then all of a sudden nothing.

Since the clearmybox seems to work temporarily, is it possible that the problem has something to do with having too many series records and things like that. In other words, could it be that once the ToDo list gets overly complicated the box starts to screw up on with this feature? Just speculating...


----------



## Leftcoastdave (Apr 2, 2004)

rlnoonan said:


> Just first seeing this thread...
> For me, the season record of My Teams was working great until about a month ago (maybe a little longer). I tried the usual things like deleting the teams and re-adding them, but it didn't work. I'm going to try the clearmybox suggestion tonight and I'll post back on whether it works or not.


My Teams recording working fine until yesterday. Had to set up manual recordings for the Warriors and the Hokies. Annoying


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

To many things in the to do list isn't an issue for anything.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Leftcoastdave said:


> My Teams recording working fine until yesterday. Had to set up manual recordings for the Warriors and the Hokies. Annoying


Do the clearmybox search or reboot the receiver and then reboot it again immediately after it comes up. Then let it be overnight.


----------



## Leftcoastdave (Apr 2, 2004)

inkahauts said:


> Do the clearmybox search or reboot the receiver and then reboot it again immediately after it comes up. Then let it be overnight.


The double RBR reset seems to have worked. I have my sports teams queued up in the to-do list this morning. Thanks for the solution.

Dave


----------



## rlnoonan (Jan 6, 2007)

Quick update. I had to do a RBR because the unit locked up when I went to look at My Teams. Anyway, after the single RBR it is now correctly setting up the recordings. Of course, some of the games show that it will record the wrong feed, but I think that is OK because it will fix it when it realizes I don't get those channels. At least that is what it has done in the past.

I'm guessing this won't last, but I'll see how long it works for and then try the other methods (double RBR and clearmybox search) to see if they give better results.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

With all this effort to get a feature to work right and stay working right, I have found it much easier just:

Go to My Teams > Team Pages

Click on Cavs, Warriors and Knicks, select upcoming to record and check back every few daysI don't miss any recordings and it's no more stressing than wondering what it going to go wrong or stop working next.

I no longer concern myself with whether this feature works...I no longer need. it.

The problem with hoping against hope that after years D* could get this feature to work reliably, is that the only way you find out it hasn't, (yet again), is to miss the recording.

This feature looked spectacular when it was introduced, but has never worked consistently for me. The best predictor of future behavior, is ....past behavior. Connect the dots.

Now if I miss a recording, it is quite clear who is at fault.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

hasan said:


> With all this effort to get a feature to work right and stay working right, I have found it much easier just:
> 
> Go to My Teams > Team Pages
> 
> ...


Thing is for me it always works so it's a set it once and walk away thing for me. But I've seen several people with league pass have issues so... I get it... but id use a Boolean before I ever did what you are doing.


----------



## rlnoonan (Jan 6, 2007)

I just thought I'd post another quick update. After about a month, my team/season record is still working correctly. Not sure if this means the issue is has been fixed by DirecTV, but all I did was the single RBR a month ago.

Also, I had mentioned that the To Do list was showing some recordings on incorrect channels. As it had done in the past, the channel was automatically corrected when it was time to record. Sometimes I still have extra empty recordings on the channel I don't get, but I always had a recording on the correct channel as well.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

rlnoonan said:


> I just thought I'd post another quick update. After about a month, my team/season record is still working correctly. Not sure if this means the issue is has been fixed by DirecTV, but all I did was the single RBR a month ago.
> 
> Also, I had mentioned that the To Do list was showing some recordings on incorrect channels. As it had done in the past, the channel was automatically corrected when it was time to record. Sometimes I still have extra empty recordings on the channel I don't get, but I always had a recording on the correct channel as well.


My HR44 does this....records the correct channel when the ToDo list shows the opposing teams channel. However when the local game is on the sub channel...IE 681-1, the HR won't find that channel and subsequently nothing gets recorded.


----------

